# نظام الحقن الاليكترونى لسيارة دايو نوبيرا



## سيد عبدالفضيل (14 يناير 2009)

ارجو المساعده لفهم عمل نظام الحقن بالسياره دايو نوبيرا موديل 1997 وعمل smart control box الخاص بها وشكرا


----------



## برنس البرنس (27 يناير 2009)

نظام حقن emهو ابسط انواع الحقن المدمج والacuالموجوده فى لسياره هى المسئوله عن الحقن بطريقة صحيحه فى الميعاد المناسب والتوقيت المناسب تبعا لظروف التشغيل وكذالك الاشعال

وهى تقوم بجمع البيانات من الحساسات الموجوده بالمحرك ومقارنتها بالخرائط المسجله عليها وتشعيل الخريطه المناسبه للبيانات الوارده وهى تقوم ايظا بتسجيل الاعطال التى يمكن الكشف عليها عن طريف الاجهزه المتخصصه


----------

